# IBS bouts set off by ground red meat?



## sixpence (Jan 25, 2016)

Next week I'll have a friend from America visiting me in the UK for a month, and I'm trying to compile a list of foods that set off her IBS so that I know what to avoid when cooking. However, she's only been recently diagnosed--about six months ago--and she's still learning what does and doesn't upset her. One of the items that she's listed as a no-go is ground red meat; it makes her sick when she eats it prepared by her family, and yet she can eat food from fast food places such as Taco Bell without any repercussions. (Yes, I know--I wouldn't exactly call that 'meat' myself, but...!)

What I'm wondering is, exactly what might it be in the meat that's setting her off? Could it be the natural oils that come out when cooking ground meat, that might not be present in fast food meats, which are usually cooked until they're very dry? My last housemate had IBS as well and an issue with red meat isn't something that I've heard of before, so I thought that this forum might help me to understand it all a little better. I could, of course, avoid cooking her meat altogether, but since her diagnosis she's stopped eating almost completely and is clinically underweight, so I'm determined to try and feed her up a little while she's visiting. The more foods I can get her to realise she can eat, hopefully the better for her, in the long run!

In case it's of any help to spot trends, the foods that she knows she can't eat so far are: sausage (including chorizo and pepperoni), spices, black pepper, ground meat, caffeine, carbonated drinks, cheese (non-white and cheddar).

Thank you in advance for the help!


----------



## Maplesyrupmama (Jan 26, 2016)

Perhaps they cook the mince with onions and she has an issue with onions? Really can't imagine it's just the meat if she can eat it elsewhere. I think I'd just avoid cooking with mince whilst she's visiting. Sorry!


----------

